Ask HN: What are some sustainable and eco-friendly products/services you use? - truetaurus
======
modernyogihippy
I'm probably not the most eco-conscious person out there but I have taken some
small steps to reduce my carbon footprint. These are not exactly products or
services but just some lifestyle changes I've adopted:

1) Re-usable bags and more reusable bags! I have almost eliminated use of
single-use plastic bags. I always carry my backpack around and keep a tote bag
in it in case I pop into the convenience store for groceries. The same logic
applies when I go to the supermarket for weekly shopping.

2) The same goes for plastic bottles (no more buying plastic water bottles). I
always take my thermus everywhere now.

3) I don't have a car but I'm still mindful of taking taxis over public
transport. Of course this doesn't mean I'll never take a taxi but if I can
take the metro or a bus, I try to use that option more.

4) I haven't done this yet but I'm planning to experiment with solar panels. I
live in a hot climate (we get the sun 300+ days here) so using solar panels to
store energy to power small items like lamps might be a good way to save
energy.

Would be interesting to see what other little hacks the community is using.

~~~
truetaurus
Do you have any specific brands/products that you can link to?

~~~
evanlivingston
It is perhaps better when thinking about sustainability to not think it terms
of "what brands can I consume" but instead "what thing can I avoid consuming
altogether"

